# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp Tin học >  Ai chỉ em cách tạo web

## thangnguyenseo

em muốn tao 1 tran web , nhưng hok biết phải làm sao, ai biết chỉ em với:bawling:

----------


## balothuhn

ai chi em voi nao

----------


## GMXV

bạn muốn học tạo web trước hết bạn cần tìm hiểu xem mục đích mình tạo trang web đó để làm gì. độ khó của trang web như thế nào. ví dụ nhé: nếu bạn là người mới học, bạn có thể tìm hiểu tài liệu trên sách báo, cd giáo trình, internet hướng dẫn các phần mềm để tạo 1 trang web cho mình. ngoài ra bây giờ có một số trang web trên mạng có hướng dẫn kèm theo tài nguyên luôn cho bạn tham khảo và tạo luôn 1 trang web trên đó.
nếu bạn muốn học hỏi tự mình thiết kế thì hãy học theo các chương trình, giáo trình giảng dạy... kèm theo các kiến thức cơ bản để bạn hiểu.

chứ nói như trên thì quá chung chung, nếu bạn chưa biết gì thì tự học từ đầu. diễn đàn chỉ có thể giúp bạn những thắc mắc trong quá trình làm web thôi

----------


## loveseo

anh trexanh đã viết một bài nói rất rõ về "lập trình web và các công cụ" rồi đấy ! http://www.diendantinhoc.vn/showthread.php?t=1324

----------


## phamthaovnn

chà hữu ích thật nha!!

----------


## viengiaoduc

bạn vào đây xem nè, hướng dẫn chi tiết, có hình, ko cần biết tí gì về lập trình hay code vẫn làm được như thường và đặc biệt là free hoàn toàn http://vuikhoe.net/free/cach-tao-1-website-viet-bang-wordpress-free-100-tu-hosting-cho-den-domain/

----------


## dqua99

*quảng cáo à !*

----------


## teenhotvip

nếu bạn muốn làm 1 trang web mà đang kiến thức bắt đầu từ 1 con số không thì nên bắt đầu từ 1 dịch vụ tạo web trực tuyến như easyvn.com hoặc tạo 1 trang blog như: wordpress, myopera, yahoo flush

----------


## trangnt

> *quảng cáo à !*


bạn vào link chưa mà bảo là quảng cáo [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img], hướng dẫn tạo web thật mà, xem kĩ lại đi nhé http://vuikhoe.net/free/cach-tao-1-website-viet-bang-wordpress-free-100-tu-hosting-cho-den-domain/

----------


## hoangchuot

bạn vô link sau : http://ttv.vn/tai-nguyen/hoc-thiet-ke-web/

----------

